# [Project/Build Log] Bat Ô Fou



## babouk100 (Apr 11, 2014)

You’ll think I’m crazy…
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe I am



You think I’m Crésus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortunately not..



You think I’m a Geek... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm just passionate.



So, soon, here will be posted the work of my new mod






​







*Case:* NZXT H630 black
*Mother Board:*  ASRock X79 Extreme 7 
*Processor:* Intel i7-3930k 
*Power Supply:*  BeQuiet Power Zone 850W 80+ Bronze
*Memory:*  4x8Go Corsair Vengeance Pro Series 1600MHz CL9 Gold
*Graphic Cards:* 2x HIS Radeon R9 290X 4GB GDDR5 
*SSD:*  Samsung 840Evo 1To  + 2x Samsung 840EVO 500Go 
*Fans:*  BeQuiet Shadow Wings PWM 120mm







Dual loop planned

*Waterblock CPU: * Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos Pro
*Waterblock GPU:*  2x Watercool Heatkiller GPU-X3 + 2x backplates
*Tanks:* 2x Aquacomputer Aquatube + 2x Phobya Balancer 150
*Pumps:*  2x Alphacool VPP655 + top
*Tube:*  Tygon E3603 
*Liquid:* Mayhems Pastel Lime Yellow 
*Fittings:* Monsoon Chain Gun 13/19 (ID 1/2" OD 3/4") Black/Chrome 







*Full Sleeving:* VedayShop.fr (Black/Carbon/Yellow)
PSU cover
SSD bracket
Changes in and on the case (depending on the case)
Window (depending on the case)
Led strips
......




















_"Hello to all. My name, PatBat. _
_No, no, no Patate (Patato)! This is PatBat! _
_I'm the mascot of the next mod of Babouk. _
_But, I'll need help."_







_"Mr Zam, Flora !! Happy to see you. Will you give me a hand ?"
"Hello PatBat. We'll help you, of course. and we introduce you to someone. He will also help us, he is very strong."_






_"I am pleased to present you your apprentice. You'll see, he gonna impress you."_






_"WHO ?? WHO ?? WHO ??"_






_"Hello, I am Mini-Bat, your biggest fan. Ready to give you a hand._
_Mr Zam and Flora told me that you had already chosen a theme for the mod."_






_"Yes, the theme, it's me!! At last, rather my emblem"_
_"Its TOPMEGACOOL !! Let see this symbol more closely. I have lots of ideas."_






_"Hé hé... I have the same"_






_"And to help us, there is also my friend Twist (compared to her hair)"_










​Stay Tuned....


----------



## babouk100 (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## babouk100 (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## babouk100 (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## babouk100 (Apr 12, 2014)

Today, while I was at work, PatBat and Mini-Bat went shopping.

But what did they buy?

To work well, there must be good equipment.

















« Ready to cut !!! »

« Slowly young Padawan. We are still missing equipment »








« It's okay, I have some aluminum sheets »




​To be continued...


----------



## babouk100 (Apr 14, 2014)

Today I received the 2x HIS Radeon R9-290X

















« It takes shape. Here are two that will go very well in the Bat Ô Fou »

« Ohhh… it's heavy hardware !!! »


----------



## babouk100 (Apr 28, 2014)

Some news with order/purchase of:
- 2X SSD Samsung 840EVO 500Go
- 1X Rhéobus NZXT Sentry LXE
- Vinyl Royal Covering
- Mayhems Pastel - UV Lime Yellow
- Stickers 
- More sleeving
- New camera lens for beautiful pics
- Workstation Dremel + kit multifonction


----------



## blobster21 (Apr 28, 2014)

subscribed...looks promising


----------



## babouk100 (May 2, 2014)

Today, I received some stuff:

2x SSD Samsung 840EVO 500Go to join the 840EVO 1To I had ....







a "little" rheobus NZXT Sentry LXE. I already have one for the "Spider Spirit" and as I find beautiful, functional and does not denature the front of the case, I decided to take a new one







And to make beautiful pictures of the mod in its construction, a new camera lens Sigma 17-70mm f2.8-4 DC Macro OS HSM C







and a  grip 







small preview render with the new lens


----------



## babouk100 (May 3, 2014)

Today, I received, not for the mod, but for the next one

 PNY GTX780 OC XLR8 Enthusiast Edition


----------



## Devon68 (May 3, 2014)

Not to rush you but this is kind of moving slow. Or is it because you don't have all the parts yet?


----------



## babouk100 (May 3, 2014)

I don't have all the parts yet. Still waiting for some answers for sponsorship 

Monsoon fittings and mayhems liquid arrive next week.


----------



## babouk100 (May 11, 2014)

Those who also follow me on my Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/spiderspirit1  may already be aware , so for others , here is my last status posted yesterday :




> My rant of the day:
> 
> I do not know if it is the fact of living in La Réunion, it may be too far , too expensive for a shipment (although I'm willing to pay for shipping ) , I speak may be wrong, in bad French , I rudeness .... I do not know and I certainly never know .
> 
> ...










Arrival in 3-4 weeks. It's been long to wait, but this case is out on all the sites in Europe (at best they will be supplied at the end of the month) .


----------



## micropage7 (May 11, 2014)

wha ha ha.. nice presentation
creative.
and it would pretty good


----------



## adulaamin (May 11, 2014)

Subbed! I hope all the parts arrive soon as I can't wait to see how it will turn out.


----------



## babouk100 (May 11, 2014)

When the case will arrive, I'll do some work on it (photos, disassembly, cuts, adjustments ...) and once finished, painting session by a friend, autobody painter. 

During the wait, it will be full session cladding soon as I get the power supply and fans


----------



## babouk100 (May 14, 2014)

I have good news for you tonight:

I want to thank BeQuiet that gives me his trust and who will accompany me on the project "Bat O Fou".
The first sponsor can only motivate me more in the realization of the mod.
Soon, some pictures will be presented by the "Team O Bat Fou".


----------



## babouk100 (May 16, 2014)

News of the day: Arrival of Mayhems Pastel Lime Yellow, Tygon E3603 and fittings


----------



## babouk100 (May 21, 2014)

Today, arrival of 4x 8Go Corsair Vengeance Pro Series 1600MHz


----------



## BigBoi (May 22, 2014)

Subbed!


----------



## babouk100 (May 24, 2014)

Vinyle from Royal Covrering arrived today


----------



## babouk100 (Jun 15, 2014)

Good morning, good evening everyone. For a long time I didn't give new of the mod, so here are a few.

The case that I have been waiting quite a while (the trip from the USA is long) has finally arrived in Reunion. But, as always, it is in customs awaiting clearance, which should not take too long. Hostilities will therefore begin shortly.

The power supply and fans "BeQuiet" are at the same point, so also soon at home for sleeving.

For watercooling equipment, components will be ordered shortly.

In the meantime, I make some sleeving work for who is making the request.
An example (latest)






And I still have 2 more orders to meet by July. No time to get bored.

So a little patience before seeing the Dremel at work.

A small floral gift ...

 Schlumbergera Lem, 1858 -. "Christmas Cactus"


----------



## babouk100 (Jun 18, 2014)

Today I received my case NZXT H630 Black, from the USA (Performance-PCs).

A small presentation of the case is required, before it undergoes the attack of tools for mod "Bat Ô Fou".
If I choose this case for the mod, it is because this great tower suits what I intend to do for the mod. Its appearance will not let me Non important (and it changes me of multiple angles Xilence Interceptor Pro), and modular interior leaves a consistent place to install a watercooling that will not be cramped.

Here we go for the presentation.

NZXT H630 Black








Arrival and unboxing













Big stressful time seeing the back of the carton with a big scar that completely penetrated the packaging.

For chance, Performance-PCs demontrates profesionalism by overptrotecting the case with cardboard for the big trip.



















Let see the case...






























































cable management, between 24mm and 33mm.







Little mountig with the Motherboard and the graphic cards, just to see

img]http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/12/18/02/90/config10.jpg[/img]


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jun 19, 2014)

babouk100 said:


> and a  grip



Looks like it's for a sl1?


----------



## babouk100 (Jun 19, 2014)

There is no grip for SL1/100D. This one is for EOS 600D and
Canon EOS 550D
Canon EOS 650D
Canon EOS 700D
Canon EOS Kiss X4
Canon EOS Kiss X5
Canon EOS Kiss X6i
Canon EOS Kiss X7i
Canon EOS Rebel T2i
Canon EOS Rebel T3i
Canon EOS Rebel T4i
Canon EOS Rebel T5i


----------



## babouk100 (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## babouk100 (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## babouk100 (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## babouk100 (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## babouk100 (Jul 4, 2014)

Some more pics...





I told in the config presentation: 3x SSD Samsung 840EVO (1To + 2x 500Go). And...
Little change with an add:


----------



## babouk100 (Jul 7, 2014)

Let's go for the "Bat Ô Fou".
Today, short day. I first decided to rest a bit before attacking. So, not a lot DIY but a minimum is required.

First step, remove the elements out of the case.




And, today, I decided to start with:


*PSU cover*

For sure, for this DIY, the "Team Bat Ô Fou" is here to give a precious hand.





But, who is this new Tinkerbell (Flora). Where is the smaller ? The smaller was just an alternative before receiving the official.


So, let's mod...






And as always when I do some work, I have a fan


"What is he gonna do next ? more noise ? sure..."​




Cutting, folding...and PatBat shows us his work

"1st cut: OK. Not too hard to begin"​




And in the case, to see... the present PSU is not the final PSU (BeQuiet Power Zone). It's just for the test.


Cutting the front part of the cover:





"PatBat makes good work. What is he going to do now ?"
" Cool ! Need to fix elements together. Anyone have a skate-board ?"​



The two elements will be fix together later.
This cover need a "Bat Ô Fou" touch...​










"not easy but I succeeded in make this cut.
We'll see what it looks and after will require smooth all of that"








To be continued...


----------



## babouk100 (Jul 9, 2014)

This morning, having my breakfast, I heard a noise from the garage...Good surprise !!



"Take the pic quickly, and we cnotinue the work. He'll have a good surprise"

" Smile !!"

"Already at work !!"






It's a real good day to DIY













Now, have to cut. Let the "Team" do the job...



"The pro of the grinder is here. Make space"







"No, no, no. This time we use good stuff. I'm equiped for this kind of DIY"






For chance, I have discs in stock







Main cut finished







It's your turn Ladies



"Finished !! And now, what to do wtih this drawing ?"






And, lets' go for cutting...













Some little holes...







And test in the case



"This is called Teamwork. Babouk, you'll smooth the remaining"






*****************************

This morning, I received a package... who sent me a package ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









BeQuiet Shadow Wings 120mm PWM







BeQuiet Power Zone 850W Bronze


















Big and great thanks to BeQuiet (francophone) for supporting me in this mod.






















































To be continued...


----------



## babouk100 (Jul 11, 2014)

Some progress on case.
Today, I'm on the top of the case.






Yes, the original top is beautiful, but it doesn't suit me for what I want to do.
Simple vents on the side, even if they are effective according H630 owners are too discreet for this mod.

And as to change the top of the case, I'll change the "Power" button (a little cheap) with a more modern button.






Where is the Team ? Some noise outside...

"What are you doing in the bowl of dog?
This is not a pool or jacuzzi.
No time to play. There is a job to do.
Everybody out."





Well, I've protected the plastic part of the top (the top is composed of two elements, one made of plastic and one made of steel).
Your turn to "play" Team.








They work well, the drawings are made quickly, it looks like there will be a big hole. Strange, they even drew a round ...

"some magic gun, a little magic wand,
and voila"





I will also remove the insulation foam that will interfere with the cuts.







Let's work now.

"Go on MiniBat. Sure you can do it easily"






Later, MiniBat finished the work. Good job for a newbie







Now, have to do the steel part. Some drawings, like the plastic part.







And, GO !!







Let see the result












On the case. Do not forget to also cut the upper chassis, the continuity of other openings.
Without forgetting the part where will house the new button.







And, done.

"a very pretty hole
Be careful not to fall into"






The button fits perfectly.






Still grinding to do...later


Next step will be the side panel, where will be an opening, with plexi.
It's late, I'll just prepare the door, cuts will be tomorrow.
A little scotch tape ...







As in geometry class at school, I make a mark.





Now, it's time to draw.....OK, done...







Oh no !!! the picture is blurred. Have to wait until tomorrow to see a better photo.

To be continued...


----------



## babouk100 (Jul 12, 2014)

Today, I show you what I did with the side panel.

Team is off today, so I worked alone.

So to begin, the to do on  the door






And no, this is not a simple Batman logo. I am sure that many of you thought that. Sorry to disappoint you.
Let's see what it looks like after wear some cutting discs







And without the masking tape







And there, looking at the pictures ... I realize that I forgot to cut the arc on the right wing .... I'll do it tomorrow before file down all these edges.


----------



## Vario (Jul 12, 2014)

You have a very steady hand, nice work with the dremel!


----------



## babouk100 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks. It's a long work, but I'm happy to do it, mainly when I see the result  and encouragements of other computer enthusiasts (like you) motivate me more. 
Tomorrow, I work on the plexi and fixing all PSU cover parts together.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 13, 2014)

Awesome!! Subb'ed!!

Go Bat Fou!!


----------



## babouk100 (Jul 13, 2014)

Summary of the day:

Now that the opening of the door is made, I have to work on plexi.
To begin, I prepare the glass with masking tape and I trace the shape of the light beam for the Bat-signal.

And I cut the glass to size for the door.












Then I get in my stock a white NZXT LED strip













As the sheath will bother me for what I want to do, the Team is responsible for removing

"That's good Babouk. Sleeve is off.
What will we do now?"





But missing someone ...

"it's good to tan"






And Flora is not the only one enjoying the sun







Now I'm going to rest a bit and let the team take care of sanding the area delimited by the masking tape part. A little later ....

"Done, plexi is opaque over the zone defined"






And...







Everyone at work!

"Hold the cable. Twist, you mark points for the drill"






And here are a few holes made for LED.













Try on case






















Let's see what it looks with the PSU BeQuiet "Power Zone"












It's time to see what gives the glass in the dark, with lighting







And with the door


----------



## babouk100 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello everyone. Hey hey, I'm still around and still a tough louse well hung.
After a long, long forced break on the "Bat Ô Fou" (IRL life is not always easy), I'm back.
Good truce of talk, let's get serious.

To begin with, a first package arrived in the meantime with some material for watercooling












So, a WB-CPU Aquacomputer cuplex Kryos PRO







Two WB-GPU Watercool Heatkiller GPU-X3, backplates and multi-link










































Aquacomputer Aquatube








Sleeving...













As well as work on the case.























































Meanwhile, I made some changes.
To start, motherboard change for the mod, with ASUS X79 Deluxe (thank you Sassanou who sold me this motherboard)













Then I will use rigid pipes (order arrives soon)







Et quelques autres petits changements dans les composants:


Order arrives to replace the Phobya tank, I chose a Bitspower Water Tank Z-250 Multi (Limited Edition Brass - True Brass)







And finally an order that I will make early next week






That's all for now


----------



## babouk100 (Feb 5, 2015)

Also be aware that in the meantime, I was still busy with some custom work:

Watercooling:



























Sleeving:






















Plexi:























And soon a watercooling to do with a slight modding on a good working base:







I feel I'm going to be busy in the coming weeks


----------



## babouk100 (Feb 9, 2015)

Components update for mod Bat Ô Fou

*[X] Boitier:* NZXT H630 noir
*[X] CM:* ASUS X79 Deluxe
*[X] CPU:* Intel i7-4930k
*[X] PSU:* BeQuiet Power Zone 850W
*[X] CG:* 2x HIS Radeon R9 290X 4GB GDDR5
*[X] RAM:* 4x8Go Corsair Vengeance Pro Series DDR3 1600MHz Gold
*[X] SSD:* Samsung 840EVO 1To + 3x Samsung 840EVO 500Go


*[X] Waterblock CPU:* Aquacomputer Kryos Pro
*[X] Waterblock GPU:* Watercool Heatkiller GPU-X3
*[X] Radiateurs:* Phobya G-Changer 360
*[_] Pompes:* Alphacool VPP-655 + Bitspower D5 MOD TOP - Clear "S" Model + Bitspower D5 Mod Kit Gold

*[_] Réservoirs:* Aquacomputer Aquatube Derlin noir + Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250 Gold
*[X] Ventilateurs:* BeQuiet Shadow Wings PWM 120mm
*[X] Embouts:* Monsoon Hardline 16/13mm Gold
*[X] Tuyau:* Monsoon Tube acrylique 16/13mm
*[X] Liquide:* Mayhems Pastel Lime Yellow + Mayhems Namron Yellow + Mayhems Booster Gold


----------



## babouk100 (Feb 10, 2015)

Works of the day:

For starters, while I was going to start work on the case, a delivery arrived























Let's start with the front.

Decorations







A little "dough that repairs all"







Part of the Team is here to give me a hand

"You have to stick the dough. Well press and then smooth with some water"
"OK ... but it's strange this thing"












Some marking lines

"Why babouk drew all these lines ? There are times when I really struggling to follow him"







"I think we will need this decorative object"







A hole, a BATARANG with a projecting portion ...







"Pitch Perfect. That way the hinge does not interfere"







With everything in place. OK, we glue the mask.







"Now that the mask is stuck, we'll let dry. Next time, we will smooth imperfections"







Then I had to redo the plexi side door. So I opted for simplicity, sticker film finish "frosted"













And a small finish for the location of the temperature display


----------



## babouk100 (Feb 13, 2015)

At night, to not make nocturnal disturbance, I take care of the hardware.

ASUS X79-DELUXE
2x HIS R9-290X
Watercool Heatkiller GPU-X3 + Multi-link


----------



## babouk100 (Feb 17, 2015)

Work of the day

Front:

To start, I continued the preparation of the mask, with two holes







where will take place the "eyes"







A small lighting test, to check (this is not the final color)







At the place where is the BATARANG, a hole, an electro-luminescent wire (Neon String)

















Now DIY case.


"OK, the aluminum plate is cut off. I love this tool"
"This is what for ?"







"All right, I maintain the plate. It does not fall"
"Hi hi hi !!! He has not seen the clip at the top"







"With the water tank in place, it's better right away"







I think with that, DIY is finished. A test with few components to see what it looks
















The next step, next week, it will be painting, pending the final package with the missing hardware for watercooling.


----------



## babouk100 (Feb 25, 2015)

Before beginning painting, I received two packages from Highflow.nl

The first, with some objects: mesh grille, black acrylic plate, the "eyes", EK badges for watercooling mount command and a T-shirt. With a gift in the package, a lollipop !!!







Then today I received another package with:

Valve Bitspower







Top Bitspower + Mod Kit






















****************
Bonus:
Teaser mod #3 (name to define)
















******************

Back to work.

Today, a beautiful time to paint.
Sun, 30 ° C, a slight breeze and above all a day off.

To start, dismantling and preparation of elements that will be painted
It's more fun than hanging washing.












Without forgetting small details:
- PCI caches
- Screws (they were supposed to be golden when I placed the order, but rather copper)
- Lian Li feet to replace the original ones
- Rear supports for SSD
- grids






"Primer done" "Painting is cool !!"


























Once the primer is dry, I pass a layer of gold paint for some elements

"¥€$ - I feel rich with all that gold - ¥€$"






And then we will do the rest of the case elements for a first layer of black

"Me, I want to play with the gun"










That's all for today. The next step is 2nd and 3rd layer for a good finish of the paint.


----------



## babouk100 (Feb 27, 2015)

Today, next painting step. As in recent days, the weather is ideal for the outdoor painting







To start, I suspend the elements that will suffer the assault of the paint gun






After a while, I get a result consonant with my expectations. A pretty black with light golden reflections.
















It's still a bit bright, but it must wait until the paint is dry to appreciate the final result.

In the meantime, I decided to do a little photo shoot.

The stars of this session:
- Reservoir Bitspower Z-Multi 250 Brass Edition
- Full Metal Jacket (FMJ) Red Harbinger
- Pompe XSPC + Top Bitspower
- Mayhems Pastel UV Lime Yellow


----------



## babouk100 (Feb 28, 2015)

And to keep me busy a little more in the evening, a little test of "eyes"


----------



## babouk100 (Feb 28, 2015)

Today, a little paint and rest.

In short, pass on painting, nothing exceptional. Hop directly to...






It's time to assemble some pieces.
To start, U-channel on around the top of of the case, installing the grid and finally laying the Aquacomputer Aquatube tank.







Let's see the rendering of the smaller side grids







And the side grid of the facade







Little test on the case (the door still needs a coat of paint, I had forgotten for the first pass)


----------



## babouk100 (Mar 1, 2015)

I am currently in the choice of color and voltage (brightness) "eyes".

Blue eyes with different voltages







Yellow eyes with different voltages







A mix of the two colors to compare the brightness between 3V (yellow eyes) and a blue eye with different voltages (3V, 5V and 12V)


----------



## babouk100 (Mar 3, 2015)

The painting is paused after a compressor problem that will be solved soon.
The main part of the case is readyas well as the top, so I decided to start mounting the configuration.
So for the moment, I still have to finish painting doors and facade of the case.


Here we go. Mounting begins !!!

Before beginning, a good coffee in a mug that fits well and an empty box.







The motherboard ASUS X79 DELUXE, its Intel i7-4930k and 4x 8GB Corsair Vengeance







The CPU waterblock Aquacomputer cuplex Kryos Pro installed, with custom fixings. I do not like the original fixings and those ones are better with the set.






Installation in the case, without forgetting the PCI covers, matching with the mod.












Ah!! The PSU BeQuiet! Power Zone 850W is there







Some time later, a good part of wiring is in place.
































Then comes the installation of two SSD Samsung 840EVO (1TB + 500GB). The other two 500GB SSD will be placed behind the motherboard.












Enough to cool completely the configuration.







That's all for today.


----------



## babouk100 (Mar 4, 2015)

Yesterday, it was a day to settle, arrange, check, screwing, unscrewing, add .... in short, a day well see the details.
It's always during assembly that we realize small oversights of adjustments to make.
In the early evening, to change me some ideas, I decided to make lighting tests.
We must pay attention to the fact that these are only the tests:
- The LED strips are held only by iron wire, so not exactly placed in the right position
- Led UV band is placed around the final location
- Plexi is not on the door, so more light, no outline, visible LEDs, protective plastic on the front
- The brightness of the LED (case and plexi) is adjustable

So many little details that do not necessarily highlight the expected final rendering.

Place to photos


UV led: ON
white led (case): OFF
plexi: without - led OFF








UV led UV: ON
white led (case): ON
plexi: without - led OFF







UV led: ON
white led (case): OFF
plexi: with  - led ON







UV led: ON
white led (case): ON
plexi: with - led ON


----------



## babouk100 (Mar 5, 2015)

Today I finally got my last package for the mod Bat Ô Fou !!!!!!
The package with all that was missing to begin mounting watercooling:

Fittings Monsoon Hardline 12/13mm gold and acrylic tubes Monsoon Hardline 13/16mm

















Not forgetting my toolbox for rigid tubing


----------



## blobster21 (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm dying to ask you this simple question : how much for the whole rig ? 

Everything is pretty well assorted, congratulation for a great looking (and most probably equally good performing) themed custom computer !


----------



## babouk100 (Mar 5, 2015)

How much ??? Too much maybe. I have not yet made the total.
I live in Reunion Island and i had to order all the components in:
USA (Performance-PCs) => case, Bits water-tank
Germany (Aquatuning) => Fittings, tube, tools, WB-GPU/CPU, liquid, aquacomputer tank, 
Island (Icemodz) => combs, U-channel
Netherlands (Highflow) => liquid, mesh, fittings
France (matériel.net) => graphic cards, RAM
France (VedayShop) => sleeving

So, with all the different taxes (shipping, customs) I can't make a total for now, certainly too much


----------



## peche (Mar 5, 2015)

pretty nice...!
thanks for sharing!


----------



## babouk100 (Mar 5, 2015)

Tomorrow, I finsih the paint of doors and facade and I'll do a new plexi. The frosted sticker is too opaque and we can't see the hardware. So, I decided to do a custom plexi. Hard work but I'll try.


----------



## babouk100 (Mar 6, 2015)

Another update ...
This time it is even for lighting (improved) and the plexi glass.
Test with liquid Mayhems UV Yellow Lime in the tank.
Empty pump, so no UV reaction in the lower case.
Protective plastic still on the glass
outline door not installed


----------



## babouk100 (Mar 7, 2015)

Little Update.












and here's a little video to wait


----------



## HammerON (Mar 7, 2015)

Great looking mod
I respect the time and commitment you have placed into this project.


----------



## babouk100 (Mar 7, 2015)

When I do a mod, I put all my energy (and money  ) in  its accomplissment. No matter how long it takes, but when I start, I do everything to finish.
With this mod (my second) , I tried a lot of ideas that I had not dared to do for the first.
Here (Reunion Island), I'm the only one modder (at least who published his work on forums and FB), so it's not easy to exchange, to share his experiences with other locally. 
Just to provide me with material, I have to order each time foreign (USA, Germany, Island, Netherland), so shipping times quite long and costly. 

But, when the love of computers, modding and watercooling is here, no wall stops me


----------



## babouk100 (Mar 9, 2015)

Then as currently we have a tropical storm that watereth us well, I can not progress on the paint.
So I worked on a few details and, above all, today I started the rigid tubing.


To begin, prepare the equipment. Good coffee, the case for rigid tubing, tubes...







... heatgun...







.... mandrels







and let's go for the first piece....







After a few moments, the first one is ready.







Remains to make the rest....


----------



## peche (Mar 9, 2015)

what a nice hardewary dude...


----------



## babouk100 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you. I put all my passion in this second mod  .... and my money 
I try to do a nice mod, consistent in the choice of colors. But I will soon change the yellow sleeves that are too........... yellow


----------



## babouk100 (Mar 10, 2015)

And now, the rigid tubing is completed, filled with liquid and the pump is OK.
I let you enjoy the pictures


----------



## HammerON (Mar 11, 2015)

Looking good


----------



## babouk100 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you. 
There is newbie mistakes, as tube not well aligned with the rad ( need an extender to lower the rad fitting) and the tube behind not correctly straight (need to shorten the tube at the output of CPU).

But, the important is that I'm overall satisfied with this work 

Still some details to arrange, and finish painting doors and facade and I'll take more beautiful pictures


----------



## Bachbaabach (Mar 11, 2015)

Super, like this mod.


----------



## peche (Mar 11, 2015)

thanks for sharing your awesome work dude!


----------



## babouk100 (Mar 16, 2015)

The mod "Bat Ô Fou" is currently being completed, the final photos will arrive shortly.
Meanwhile, I prepare the desktop to better appreciate the configuration with the acquisition of two screens ASUS 27 "(VE278) to go with my Philips 273ELH.


----------



## babouk100 (Mar 17, 2015)

Finished !!!!!!! Tomorrow, case cleaning and photo shhot


----------



## babouk100 (Mar 18, 2015)

And here, the adventure of the "Bat O Fou" ends (almost) here. Almost, because I still have to make some changes in the tubes under the radiator, paint touch-ups ... little things but better it to be perfect.
I have another case that I have to install water cooling, so the priority for my mod is secondary.


----------



## peche (Mar 18, 2015)

amazing thanks for sharing...!

Regards,


----------



## babouk100 (Mar 18, 2015)

It's a pleasure for me in sharing my work. I'm the only modder in Reunion Island, just a beginner for now but I already have some orders from local customers.


----------



## babouk100 (Mar 19, 2015)




----------

